# Exercises to strenghten legs?



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi,
I'm trying to improve the strength in my legs so that I can do high turning kicks and have the ability to slow them right down so that I can go through the motions slowly and hold my legs there, at the moment I cannot do this. 

I can hold my leg out in a side kick horizontally (so its parrell to the floor)for a long time then bring it round (as Neo does in the Matrix as he defeats Smith) but I can only perform side kicks and hold them in this way. My turning kicks are as  flicks, I cannot do it slowly, especially when I aim higher, what exercises can I do to strengthen the muscles? Would it include stretching?

Regards


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 10, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm trying to improve the strength in my legs so that I can do high turning kicks and have the ability to slow them right down so that I can go through the motions slowly and hold my legs there, at the moment I cannot do this.
> 
> I can hold my leg out in a side kick horizontally (so its parrell to the floor)for a long time then bring it round (as Neo does in the Matrix as he defeats Smith) but I can only perform side kicks and hold them in this way. My turning kicks are as  flicks, I cannot do it slowly, especially when I aim higher, what exercises can I do to strengthen the muscles? Would it include stretching?
> ...



Neo did a wheel sidekick, not the fastest kick IMO. The snap hook/heel kick is tucked in close in the turn, shot back to head level like a straight sidekick then hooked a few inches from the target.  That is how we practice our slow motion kicks also-to  a count of 7 sec. holding it for 2 sec.  

It took me a long time to practice a high side kick. Be patient and diligent.
I thought I had posted this before but...hold on to something and practice picking up your leg to a sidekick heel up position hold a sec. then lower do again.  Do 100.  If your opposite leg cramps at 50, only do sets of 50.  

To do it better, flexibility helps you, but muscles need to be strengthened, the opposing muscles of the other standing leg and of course, the kicking leg.  As you turn, bring your kicking leg in close to your standing leg, extend out slowly to sidekick position and hook back horizontally slowly. Bring back to start position/floor.  Do 30-50.  Repetition, but not every day or you will get sore, is key. Other stuff in between days. Keep training!  TW


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 11, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Neo did a wheel sidekick, not the fastest kick IMO. The snap hook/heel kick is tucked in close in the turn, shot back to head level like a straight sidekick then hooked a few inches from the target. That is how we practice our slow motion kicks also-to a count of 7 sec. holding it for 2 sec.
> 
> It took me a long time to practice a high side kick. Be patient and diligent.
> I thought I had posted this before but...hold on to something and practice picking up your leg to a sidekick heel up position hold a sec. then lower do again. Do 100. If your opposite leg cramps at 50, only do sets of 50.
> ...


Thank you, I will pratice those!
Regards


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 11, 2005)

Do this routine with no breaks or pauses between exercises:  approximately 2 mins to finish (but don't do it for time, just a guideline).

24 speed squats (2 seconds per squat) - full range of motion and SMOOTH - not jerky or 'hard' or locked out.

24 alternating lunges.

24 jumping split squats (right foot forward, left back - hop in the air and switch feet, repeat until 24 changes are completed - as you become stronger you can try to be more explosive and bring the knees really high into your chest as you switch).

12 jump squats - 1/2 range of motion down and explode into a jump so that your feet leave the ground.  Land soft and smoothly go down to set up for the next rep.  again, you can make this more challenging AFTER YOU HAVE MASTERED THE TECHNIQUE and are stronger by bringing your knees to your chest with each jump.

Start with one time through (set) at first.  After a few weeks (2-3 Min.) try doing 2 - 3 sets with 3-4 minute rest sequences between sets.

General rule:  Recovery for this type of plyo should be about double the work time.  Ex.  Work for 2 minutes, rest that body part for 4 minutes.

You could be doing upper body while you are resting the lower so it doesn't feel like your wasting time.


----------



## The Kai (Jan 11, 2005)

What's the difference betwen a split squiat and a lunge??

Todd


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 11, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> What's the difference betwen a split squiat and a lunge??
> 
> Todd


A lunge is a stepping motion (generally forward, but sometimes back) into a bent knee position and then a thrusting drive from the heel of the stepping foot to return to the starting position.

A split squat is when you step forward and look like you are about to slid down into a split.  You bend both knees at the same time and the feet stay in place.

A jumping split squat would be with the feet in the above position, you bend about 1/3 - 1/2 way into the full range of motion and then explode straight up in the air.  As you are in the air, you switch the back foot to the front and vice versa so that you land in the opposite lead, absorb the landing by bending the knees - which sets you up for the next jump and so on.

If you enter 'split squat' or 'lunge' in a google image search, you should find good example.  I don't know enough about techie stuff to do that easily for you unfortunately.


----------



## Erik (Jan 11, 2005)

This might sound crazy, but my lower body got in great shape from playing water polo and I was able to do kicks I didn't even know I could do!

 So, one more idea of an exercise would be to get in the pool and tread water for laps, going down and back and down and back.  Do it a lot.

 Good luck.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 11, 2005)

Right now I jump rope..7.5 minutes straight.  This weekend I added 2,5lbs weights to each ankle to make me work harder during the time.  I also practice kicks with the weights (be very careful as the deadweight on the end of your leg will make your foot want to fly out and hyper-exend your knee).  This is mostly, though, to get my legs moving faster.  If I can launch my foot fast with the weight, its' much faster without

I do leg lifts in the evening, now again with the weights,  Don't know if that's leg or stomach mostly


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 11, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Right now I jump rope..7.5 minutes straight. This weekend I added 2,5lbs weights to each ankle to make me work harder during the time. I also practice kicks with the weights (be very careful as the deadweight on the end of your leg will make your foot want to fly out and hyper-exend your knee). This is mostly, though, to get my legs moving faster. If I can launch my foot fast with the weight, its' much faster without
> 
> I do leg lifts in the evening, now again with the weights, Don't know if that's leg or stomach mostly


I would say that you should lose the wts during jump rope and replace it with a wt vest instead.  Reduces the risk of joint injury overall.

Also, doing the kicks with wts is a good exercise, but I would suggest doing them in the 4 count method where you hold each point for a second to avoid any momentum which will cause strains/sprains hyper extensions.

Resistance bands would be better because the resistence increases as you reach full extension and practically eliminates any chance of hyperextension.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, Paul


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 11, 2005)

I tried doing slow sidekicks with 3 lb. weights and it hurt my knees, so stopped doing those.  TW


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 12, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I tried doing slow sidekicks with 3 lb. weights and it hurt my knees, so stopped doing those. TW


Weights are bad then? I only just started putting them on my legs to kick so thats a no no!


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 12, 2005)

It isn't the wts but where they are locates.  Keep them close to the core of your body.

Hold dumbbells, wear a wt vest, hold a straight bar across your shoulders, hold a medicine ball....but don't put wt at the other end of the motion (ankle).


----------



## Lightning Ram (Jan 17, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I tried doing slow sidekicks with 3 lb. weights and it hurt my knees, so stopped doing those. TW


Start out with no weights and do slow kicks, not just side kick all the kick that you use in your arsenal. Count of 10 out and count of 10 bringing it back, hold on to a wall at first. Knee up first as high as you can get it, this also will help your flexablity. Do it this way until you feel you have gained a better sense in balance and you have gain some height. 

Then add weight, but only a pound or two to each leg. And try not to use the wall.

To have good slow kicks, the number one thing is to have good balance, so find exercises that work on balance, ie. Balance boards, wobble boards, and work on your stomach muscle thats the core for you kicking and all your martial arts physical abilities.

Also when doing these focus is important, I would do these everyother day and when I was younger I was able to throw 4-5 kicks when sparing with each leg with out bring it to the ground.

Clay


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 17, 2005)

Good point, Clay.  I do a lot of situps and leg lifts to try to strengthen my stomach muscles so that I will have the strength and balance

I replaced he kicks with weights to kicks with resistance bands


----------

